
JavaScript - NaN and typeof - krisk
http://www.kiro.me/blog/typeof_nan.html
======
krisk
This is a follow up to a previous post "Null and typeof"
(<http://kiro.me/blog/typeof_null.html>). Here, the NaN definition and
implementation is explained.

